# Knife set recommendation for a new hom



## Viper (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm sorry if this isn't the correct outlet for the question but I thought your amassed knowledge would be very beneficial.

I have just bought a new home for the first time which means I need to get myself a full kitchen knife set. I am used to using my Mum's Global knives, although I find the handles slightly narrow for myself (she's tiny). Style wise I love the smooth design of the Globals or similar and not a fan of the rivetted style wooden handles. I have seen the Kai Shun knives and love their style, but I'm wary of needlessly spending too much money. ("Too much" money refers mainly to justifying a product based on my requirements, I don't have a low/set budget)

Is there any advice you could give me please? (I am UK based in case this makes a difference)


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If you are wary of needlessly spending too much money, a completely reasonable thing to be wary about, one way to avoid that is to carefully assess two things: your actual needs and your desires (that which will make you happy and you could not be happy without). Knowing those two things will help you focus and spend only what is necessary to make YOU happy. There are many answers to your question so knowing your personal needs, goals and desires will help you assess the opinions you will be hearing.

Good luck... I remember being in your shoes many years ago (and I still have and use those knives). I could probably live the rest of my life very happily with just a 8 inch chef knife, a 4 inch paring knife, a bread knife, and a meat slicing knife, whether they came as a "set" or not. When I got my start I bought a set that basically had these plus a boning knife... all of which I found useful. When looking at sets it is important to look at the specific pieces and assess them against your personal cooking style and needs. Sometimes a set may be a good option; other times maybe not so much.

... and I know what you mean about Globals... they never fit my hand either.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I use 3 knives for 99% of what I do in kitchen. 8" chef, 7" small cleaver, and 4" paring/utility. Decide on budget. find restaurant supply or kitchen supply store nearby(Nisbets or Knives and tools or ProCook or John Lewis or.....) never did business with any of these, just what came up when I googled "kitchen knives for sale UK). go and touch. see what kind of return policy they have. see if there are any knife makers in your area.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd avoid a set, as you usually end up paying for a bunch of things you don't need or want.

I've written an article that may help; here's the link. (The photos aren't my choices, by the way.)

Once you've read the first half of that, anyway, you may have a better idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## tobias89 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as OP. Love cookinh but all I had is my mum's global chef knife, a no-brand utility and a ceramic paring blade. Before that I was merely using supermarket branded knives whilst j was studying and living alone.

I'm getting my house soon and would like a nice set of knives. I am leaning towards the Japanese knives with preferably a wa type handle. Maybe a set of Gyuto, santoku (single bevel), utility and paring?

Not looking for an overly expensive set either, since I doubt my ability to handle and care for them well, although thats definitly in the works sometimes in the future. 

Any suggestions? Will VG10 be a good steel to start off with? I would also like to learn to sharpen these beasts myself 

Been reading up and considering JCK's own brand blades but unsure if they are any good

*hope i ain't hijacking the thread.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What you really want at this time are good enty-level knives, nothing too hard or too thin. Fujiwara is a standard rec (Western Handle), but Masahiro and Yoshikane have some decent bargains.


----------



## tobias89 (Sep 11, 2017)

rick alan said:


> What you really want at this time are good enty-level knives, nothing too hard or too thin. Fujiwara is a standard rec (Western Handle), but Masahiro and Yoshikane have some decent bargains.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check em out.

Any idea about hck brand?


----------



## LZ365 (Dec 27, 2017)

If you can I know it’s not always possible but try to find a place that sells kitchen knives and hold some, since you said the globals didn’t feel good I would try that. If you hate the feel or it makes your hand hurt after dicing three onions,you won’t like it. I thought I wanted All Clad pans till I held one, now not so much. These tools ( knives ) will be the most used in the kitchen.... get what YOU like.


----------

